
Mark Zuckerberg Is Trying to Play You – Again - seagullz
https://theintercept.com/2019/03/06/facebook-mark-zuckerberg-privacy/
======
whatamidoingyo
I cannot be the only person who thinks it's hilarious reading articles like
this while there's a Facebook share button dangling in my face. I remember an
article the EFF published about how these buttons track you. Lo! There's a
Facebook share button to the left of the EFF article.

~~~
longhuei
The only way this wouldn't happen is if the corporate side of the publication
is fully in sync (or in control) with the editorial side. I consider the fact
that the point of view put forth by the article was not completely in line
with their actions speak to the journalistic independence we'd like to see.

~~~
saintPirelli
That is a fair way of looking at this, but in the present situation, I would
consider the decision about whether to include a Facebook share button on
one's homepage (or more generally the question which third-party code you
allow to run) as a fundamental question of operating a commercial web site.
From an economical perspective, you can't blame anyone for doing it, but if
you are, don't claim the moral highground either.

~~~
atoav
I might not be up to date, but a few years ago when I dealt more with this I
found ways of creating a facebook share button that mimics the functionality
of the real thing without adding facebooks javascript to my site. It was some
special URL if I am not mistaken.

Not all facebook share buttons might be created equal.

~~~
wmeredith
This is, and always has been, trivial to do. There’s a URL scheme you use to
generate a “share this” link to Facebook with the appropriate variable
inserted. You can style it however you like.

------
ilovecaching
It's articles like this that really illustrate how the media twists reality to
suit their narrative. Mark's post was about focusing on privacy, which is what
the public and the media have been demanding, and now they're accusing him of
lying. I also saw an article that use the term "private", instead of
"privacy", because obviously "private" is bad and "open" is good.

Anyone who keeps lapping up the media as a source of truth is living in a
complete illusion far separated from reality. These companies are bleeding
money to new tech and firing their journalists to stay afloat. The media has
lost any sense of real journalism in order to suit their narrative and sell
subscriptions based on public FUD. Really disturbing to watch.

